# The Aesthetics of Music - The Book



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi

Can you tell about the book ----- The Aesthetics of Music Scruton, Roger... 

What is this book is about? I searched on amazon, but I need a more detailed review...


Cheers!!!


----------

